# Sophie is getting a brother!



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Sophie is four years old and really needs a playmate. I have been on the list to get a starborn puppy for a while, and we will pick up our little boy on 
Saturday. I am beyond excited. Sophie helped choose him from three choices.
On the website his name is Hatch and he is adorable. He still doesn't have a name but I have a list and will decide when I spend a little time with him.
Pam was wonderful when we visited and spent a lot of time helping with the decision.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

He is adorable!! Congratulations. I can't wait to see them together. FUN!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats!! Lucky you...sure a sweet baby!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

How exciting for Sophie. The puppy is adorable and I'm sure they will be great friends as time goes on. Best of luck.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

He was my favorite from that litter! Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm sorry I missed you. I'm working out of town during the week. Pam told me the whole story, in detail, about how Sophie picked him.

It amazes me every time, but the right puppy ends up in the right home, even nine out of nine this time. The ones Sophie wouldn't pay attention to ended up in perfect homes for them too.

I can't believe anyone is any better than my Wife at helping to match homes.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

sandypaws said:


> How exciting for Sophie. The puppy is adorable and I'm sure they will be great friends as time goes on. Best of luck.


The way it sounded to me, as Pam told me, they hit it off right from the very start.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

He is so cute. You are so lucky to get a Starborn havanese. 
The puppies are so adorable.


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

How exciting! Congrats! I'm glad Sophie is getting a brother. Best of luck with your new furbaby - he is adorable.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG, what a cutie! Congrats


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

So cool that Sophie could help pick out her baby brother!


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Ginny has LOVED having a little brother. She just seemed a little lonely before.
He is adorable, by the way!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

What a beautiful puppy! Looking forward to pics of he and Sophie once you get him home. We have always had multiple dogs and they do seem to enjoy the companionship of another canine even as they enjoy the relationship they have with us.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations! He's adorable


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats - can't wait to see pictures of the two of them together and hear all about their antics.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations!!! That is an adooooorable puppy!!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

We need the story. I want to know how a breeder matches up a puppy to an older dog. op2:


----------



## Jessx3 (May 14, 2014)

Awww he is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

So here is the story, but it may be long.
When I got to the King's house, I left Sophie in the car while I visited with each of the puppies both singly and in groups and with the mothers.
Then Pam put them up except for the possible puppies, which were sectioned
off on the back porch. I brought Sophie in and she is a timid dog, so she sniffed around a little.
Then Pam brought out Apollo, the little black boy, and put him down for Sophie to see. Sophie seemed a little unsure and didn't really pay much attention. Then she got Hatch and put him down. Sophie went to him, sniffed and started wagging her tail and acting very interested.It was really cute because she seemed very at ease with him. She put the third one down and some interest but not as much.
All of these puppies are adorable and friendly so I would have been happy with any of them. Because Pam is so good at matching puppies to human's
I was fine with her choosing our puppy. My husband did not go with me but when I showed him the pictures he thought Hatch was the cutest thing he's ever seen, even though he had said there could not be a cuter puppy than Sophie was. So that is the story and I can't wait to pick up our little boy on Saturday.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> So here is the story, but it may be long.
> When I got to the King's house, I left Sophie in the car while I visited with each of the puppies both singly and in groups and with the mothers.
> Then Pam put them up except for the possible puppies, which were sectioned
> off on the back porch. I brought Sophie in and she is a timid dog, so she sniffed around a little.
> ...


That's a great story. I love that Sophie picked out her brother out of the three puppies. Saturday is almost here, although I know it can't come fast enough for you. Have fun!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam's version to me was much longer, but I'm too lazy to type it all out. She said after Sophie's indifference to the first puppy, that she and Hatch were doing play bows to each other in very short order after first meeting, and then she was mostly indifferent to the third puppy. Notice how relaxed Hatch is with Pam holding him in the first post picture.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh, that is adorable. I love the visual image in my mind of the play bows  I am sure they will have a lot of fun together!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

You are right, Tom. I was trying to shorten the story somewhat, and I also was a little tense about this whole process. I am sure Pam saw many things I did not, but it was fascinating to watch. I am sure Pam and Sophie chose the perfect puppy for us.
And Tom, I hope I will see you Saturday!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you for the story! I always wondered. You heard how the good breeders want to match the current family dog to a new puppy but I couldn't picture how they did it.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That's a sweet story  I'm excited for you!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Hatch is so adorable. He was also my favorite in the litter. Puppy days! Have fun with it all.


----------

